# Dislike This Video of Ajit Pai



## WARlord1903 (Dec 14, 2017)

Sorry everyone. Mods, please delete this thread.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 14, 2017)

I just watched that video and I'm dying from the laughs, both the video and the comments are hilarious!


----------



## WARlord1903 (Dec 14, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I just watched that video and I'm dying from the laughs, both the video and the comments are hilarious!


Guys, it's totally cool if he takes away net neutrality. We can still stay a part of our fave fandoms!


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 14, 2017)

But he's so hip and down with the youth of today, how could anybody dislike this saint among peasants?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2017)

GBATemp is not your personal army.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 14, 2017)

WARlord1903 said:


> Ajit Pai has taken away our rights and made fun of us on top of it.


From what I understand, it’s not over yet. The real fight begins in court.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> GBATemp is not your personal army.


This... This thread is completely unnecessary..


----------



## samcambolt270 (Dec 14, 2017)

I will do it gladly.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 14, 2017)

For everyone planning to dislike the video, don't! Have you even realized that this video was just uploaded by some guy on youtube since the original video is hosted on a blog and what you are downvoting is some poor guy's channel who shared the video to spread the message of Pai mocking you all?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

Why couldn't this be on the fucking EOF?


----------



## WARlord1903 (Dec 14, 2017)

Sorry everyone. Mods, delete this thread please.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2017)

WARlord1903 said:


> Sorry everyone. Mods, delete this thread please.



Or put it on the Edge of the Forum next time?


----------



## WARlord1903 (Dec 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Or put it on the Edge of the Forum next time?


Yeah, will do. Sorry.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2017)

It was taken down for copyright violation. kek


----------

